# Grassy weed ID help



## lawnjawn (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey guys,

New to the forum, lots of great info here. Having trouble identifying this lighter green grassy weed taking over my TTTF/KBG lawn. I've attached some pictures. Any idea what it is? How to treat it? It's got a round rough stalk and flat blades and pulls out pretty easily. It grows twice as fast as my desirable grasses. My best guess is some type of rye grass???


----------



## lawnjawn (Apr 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe annual ryegrass. Did you drop seeds in the fall? What type?


----------



## lawnjawn (Apr 29, 2021)

g-man said:


> Maybe annual ryegrass. Did you drop seeds in the fall? What type?


I did aerate and overseed last fall. I was thinking it's some type of ryegrass as well. Any tips for treating it? It doesn't look awful just grows three times as fast as my desirable grasses. I imagine it'll die off when the hot weather comes but I want to renovate the areas it's taking over when fall comes. Just bought some barenbrug RTF type fescue but haven't figured out the best way to eradicate it. I treated the entire lawn with prodiamine and TZone this spring and gonna do a Quinclorac treatment here soon. Is this a mow low top dress and hope for the best scenario this fall?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Annual ryegrass dies in a non irrigated lawn with summer heat, but before it dies it drops seeds. The seed then germinate and it will come back. Hand pull as much as possible now.


----------



## lawnjawn (Apr 29, 2021)

g-man said:


> Annual ryegrass dies in a non irrigated lawn with summer heat, but before it dies it drops seeds. The seed then germinate and it will come back. Hand pull as much as possible now.


Thanks. Would a late fall or early spring pre-emergent catch next years crop? I think there's too much to pull by hand


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They will grow when you drop seeds for your renovation. You will need to fallow the soil to get them to grow in early August and kill them with round up.


----------



## lawnjawn (Apr 29, 2021)

g-man said:


> They will grow when you drop seeds for your renovation. You will need to fallow the soil to get them to grow in early August and kill them with round up.


Would this schedule work for a control? Hoping it dies off in the heat of summer:

July-August: annual rye goes dormant 
Early September: Overseed and renovate patches with tenacity as a 30 day pre-emergent for re-germination of rye 
Early October or after 2 mowings: apply a fall application of prodiamine for winter annuals 
Early April: prodiamine

I can't find a lot of information online about the life cycle of annual ryegrass, only that it produces a seed head in spring goes dormant and regerminates in October but nothing about soil temps/timing


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont know if this will work. I dont think tenacity will prevent annual ryegrass. Prodiamine in late july should control it in 2021 (but no seeding in 2021).


----------



## slw2206 (May 4, 2021)

I think I've got the same thing growing in my 2 acres of new yard and since it's the only weed growing I'm focused on controlling it. I've done 2 applications of Tenacity at 3 week intervals and it bleached this stuff but didn't kill (it did kill every other weed though!).

From my research Prodiamine will keep it from emerging next time, as G-man suggested. Spot treatments with glyphosate will also work for targeted control. As the weather turns nice, I've started just walking the yard with a small garden shovel and popping the stuff out by hand. Might take a few weeks to get it all, but it's an excuse to get outside and away from work.


----------

